# I can't reply to posts!



## licia (May 23, 2006)

This is mostly a test to see if I can post a new thread. For some reason I'm not able to reply to posts. I do everything as normal and it doesn't post - just disappears. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2006)

That sounds weird... can you try signing out and then signing in again??

Good luck.


----------



## corazon (May 23, 2006)

Hit your refresh button and your post will show up.


----------



## licia (May 23, 2006)

I can post now, but lost what I had tried to post before. It probably wasn't important - at least not earth-shaking!


----------



## Timeloyd (May 23, 2006)

I access Discuss Cooking on WebTV on my TV set and sometimes the Post button will not respond when I want to post something. I thought it might be a WebTV ideotcincricity and after a bit discovered that it may be from having too  many linmks to the site or going to too many differnt  sites searching in and out on the web using up too much space I think. Something that can happen with WebTV. I don't know if you have WebTV....  
       I found that the best thing to do when you can't Post is to log off,  and then go back on and into DiscussCooking.com again. Then Post. Butter yert right before you want to post or write something shut your webtv or computer off and then back on and then you can start working on it. Then  when you are finished it will post as soon as you hit the Post button..

       KEEP SMILING  :^{)


----------



## bright (May 24, 2006)

Wow I had no idea WebTV was still around.  How long have you had it?  Do you like it?  Is it slow like dial up?  I had always heard it used to limit the sites you could go to as well, is that still the case?


B


----------



## licia (May 24, 2006)

No, I don't have web tv.  In fact we have dsl, but sometimes it seems to slow down also. I try to clear out junk often so I really don't know what may be the cause.  I did get a message that "the site was not available" when I tried to post yesterday. Everything else was normal - just wouldn't take my post. I thought the powers that be may have locked me out!!!!! NOT!!


----------

